# how far to walk?



## ringo (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi all, my willow will be able to go for her first walk next Wednesday. I obviously know not to walk her too far but was just wondering how far i can walk her. Shell obviously be on a lead. I want to tire her out but she doesn't seem to know when to stop at home
Cheers


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

So I am assumeing pup is somewhere around 13-14 weeks old yeah? I would suggest taking pup to a park in the car, walking till pup is tired and then hoping back in the car to go home. 

We started with a few blocks and slowly increased from there. 

P.S. It's friday night and I am posting under the influence so please excuse any grammatical errors or odd thought patterns.


----------



## ringo (Jan 22, 2012)

Shell be 11 weeks old I'm in the UK and have no idea of the lengh of a block ;D I though it would be down to common sense 
Cheers


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

How far's the local? Even if you have to carry him back the first few times


----------



## Martyn (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello. We will be in the same position in a few weeks with our pup Anushka. We were told by the breeder and the vet that as a rough guide you should walk your pup 5 mins for every month of their life. This is obviously a blanket estimate so for Vs being more energetic it can be increased slightly. They also recommend dividing this between 2 walks morning and evening.
Hope that helps!!


----------



## ringo (Jan 22, 2012)

Cheers for the answers, its about a 15 minute walk to work so ill see how she does with that first then


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Between 63 and 64.5 meters. : Just walk him till you or he wants to go back home. Why not go for a walk today!  A block is the distance from one street corner to another. They do have those in London. I'm sure you will both survive, go outside for a walk, or run for that matter!


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Linescreamer said:


> Between 63 and 64.5 meters. : Just walk him till you or he wants to go back home. Why not go for a walk today!  A block is the distance from one street corner to another. They do have those in London. I'm sure you will both survive, go outside for a walk, or run for that matter!


I got a good laugh out of that 

15 minutes really is nothing to a Vizsla pup. The 5 minutes/month rule is nonsense imo. 
You don't need to wait until next week to find that out. 

Go out and socialize your pup starting today.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ozkar said:


> So I am assumeing pup is somewhere around 13-14 weeks old yeah? I would suggest taking pup to a park in the car, walking till pup is tired and then hoping back in the car to go home.
> 
> We started with a few blocks and slowly increased from there.
> 
> ...



...ditto...


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley could easily handle a 45 minute walk by the time she had all her vaccines. She's only 5.5 months and currently needs about 1 hr and 45 minutes of running off-leash to tire her. Of course, she does a ton of hiking with my hubby, so we could be creating a super athlete Vizsla.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

threefsh said:


> Riley could easily handle a 45 minute walk by the time she had all her vaccines. She's only 5.5 months and currently needs about 1 hr and 45 minutes of running off-leash to tire her. Of course, she does a ton of hiking with my hubby, _*so we could be creating a super athlete Vizsla. *_


or one with joint trouble in later years Ashley,,,I'm probably preaching here more than I practice, Rubes and I did a 10 miler today through snow and ice which isn't really good long term for a 7 month old Viz, ( or a 48 year old human with steel in one ankle and 6 knee ops in the other leg lol)


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Let the pup lead-when tired will lose interest and come back 2 you-divide n half and thats a good starting point


----------

